# So upset. :(



## Sissy2010 (Nov 28, 2010)

Tonight when I went downstairs to use the bathroom, I had found that Sissy went through the garbage that was untied. I know it was half our fault and her fault but I just don't know what to do with her any more. 

I don't have that "connected" feel like i had with my previous dog that died in 2009 and i just don't know if I should just re-home her to someone who will take care of her better than I can. But i don't know if I have the heart to give her up. . 

It was so hard for her to get used to us and she has been here for almost 2 years. I just don't know. I am here typing with tears down my face. Perhaps getting a new dog was just the wrong thing to do. But I just don't know. 

I have a contract with the shelter where I got her from that if we can't keep her we would have to bring her back there, which I really don't want to do since they are very up tight about adoptions. Their cats are over weight and they have mostly pitbulls now. but they do keep them in different cages. But I just soo confused in life these days, and I'm stressed out a lot. 

I just don't know.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

OK I'm trying to understand this, she got into garbage and now you want to rehome her??! or are there other variables here.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

I sent you a pm because I didnt want to hog up all the space with my large post.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I hope you can find it in your heart to keep her,dogs do naughty things sometimes we all go through those times,why do you say your not taking care of her ????


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm a bit confused as well. It took you 2 years to determine that you don't want her Dogs get into stuff and cause trouble, cats do too. My cats use to tip over the trash weekly but we never got rid of them for it. There is nothing in this world that Gemma could ever do to make me consider getting rid of her.

It's just really sad that people get a dog and don't understand it's a lifetime commitment. You rescued her, but now you want to throw her back into the same situation that her previous owners did. I feel so bad for the girl.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Umm hang on girls, read the penultimate sentence - there's a lot more going on than just the dog getting into the rubbish here.

Hey Sissy, I've had dogs in the past that I've not bonded with for one reason or another and sometimes it is better to rehome them with someone they do bond with, there is nothing at all to feel guilty about in that. 

Just as parents all "love" their kids differently (I've never treated mine like kids), so do we "love" our animals differently, way differently. Some get super close, too close/more close than is healthy when the time comes to say farewell, and others don't get close at all, can be a way of self-protection to shield against another heart-wrenching loss like before.

I notice you're stressed out about other stuff in life at the moment and that can't be helping anything. Whatever you choose to do in any area of your life, follow your heart and commonsense and do what is right, honourable and just for yourself and those who depend on you (kids, pets etc).

All the best and if you need to talk, there's always lot of ears here and open hearts who'll offer all sorts of help on any aspect.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Two years just seemed to me like a long time to take to determine that you don't bond with a dog.

If there are other things in your life stressing you out, don't make any rushed decisions until things clear up. Your emotions could be affecting how you feel about Sissy.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Are you feeling that you aren't taking good care of her because she got into the rubbish bag? If so, please don't beat yourself up, it is an easy mistake to make, something we have all done. None of us are perfect, that is why we love our dogs, because they forgive us and love us anyway, how ever many times we screw up.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I applaud you Megan for speaking up & getting what's ever bothering you off your chest! It will get better. You need to do what's best for you & your beloved chi. I hope you find some answers soon. Just remember that your chi loves you unconditionally and although she doesn't show her love the same way your heart dog did, she still loves you no matter what. Your chi may be what helps you get over the rough times in life. Put a leash on her & take her for a nice walk in the park. One important thing to do is live for "YOU" not anyone else!! Do what makes you happy!! It's no good to be upset & miserable! It's not healthy for you or everyone around you that loves you!! Life is what you make of it!! Hope you get to feeling better soon!!!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Because I have read a number of your other posts, I would suggest returning or rehoming her.

I cannot recall all of the issues but it seemed that from the moment she arrived at you house she was an "issue" for your family. Perhaps your dad in particular? I just recall reading several posts about every time she barked too much or had accidents that your parents told you that she needed to go back.

I cannot imagine living in a house where if I broke a dish or did something in error that I felt like I was going to be kicked out. That is what it has likely seemed like for her. She must feel the tension of her conditional acceptance. Perhaps you have not bonded with her because you knew that every other month it was a threat that she would be going back. 

She is a dog. She is going to shed, bark, poop, pee and get in to things. Your family cannot blame her for being a dog. If my dogs got into trash I would blame myself for leaving it out and would be concerned that I caused them some sort of illness or that they got into something that could injure or kill them.

She deserves a stable, loving home. If your family can provide that, wonderful. If they cannot, you owe it to her to get her to people and a home that can.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

If the dog only got into some trash I would gladly trade anyone of my little brats for that lol


If there is more issues then you probably should return her maybe later on down the road if your situation changes you can adopt another chi chi


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

jesuschick said:


> Because I have read a number of your other posts, I would suggest returning or rehoming her.
> 
> I cannot recall all of the issues but it seemed that from the moment she arrived at you house she was an "issue" for your family. Perhaps your dad in particular? I just recall reading several posts about every time she barked too much or had accidents that your parents told you that she needed to go back.
> 
> ...


Here here - my dog pulled the trash over this week too. She wont be going anywhere though, I guess if things like that upset you and your family so much she really needs a new home.


----------



## JANIE2 (Mar 31, 2012)

jesuschick said:


> Because I have read a number of your other posts, I would suggest returning or rehoming her.
> 
> I cannot recall all of the issues but it seemed that from the moment she arrived at you house she was an "issue" for your family. Perhaps your dad in particular? I just recall reading several posts about every time she barked too much or had accidents that your parents told you that she needed to go back.
> 
> ...


Co-sign! Couldn't agree more.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I also couldn't agree more with everything Karen said. Sissy deserves a home where she is cherished and not merely tolerated. She seems like a perfectly normal dog that is maybe a bit bored. You know the situation better than us though... if you and your family are resentful or hostile toward her, it's not a good situation for her. 

Also, dogs do pick up on our energy. When you are anxious or agitated, she is too. When you are upset, she is too. And she can definitely feel the hostility toward her. 

If your emotional issues are not actually because of Sissy, she can help. Take her for a walk. Brush her. Talk to her. Dogs are great therapy. You won't love her the same way that your loved your last dog. She can't and never will replace him. You have to learn to love her and respect her as her own dog, not your old dogs replacement. 

Please keep us updated.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Hmm am i he only one who has a chi that never went into the garbage before? He avoids bags all tovether.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

pigeonsheep said:


> Hmm am i he only one who has a chi that never went into the garbage before? He avoids bags all tovether.


I think you are the one of the few, the proud, the LUCKY!!! I've never seen a dog that didn't try to get in the garbage, or at least sniff at it if they can access it!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Lol well the kitchen one is a slidin one that is hidden but my room he can easily knock it down but he doesnt  im gonna gi e him an extra hug today for not being one of those garbage sniffing chis hehehe


----------



## rainrork (Mar 22, 2012)

I am sue she would be lost without you ...although it might seem so at times. As far as the garbage it is a natural and normal thing for a dog to do ... they are foodies LOL. Might I suggest getting garbage cans that she cannot tip or reach into ... 
Keep your chin up!


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

I think you should rehome her.

You've posted other complaints along the line, and the poor little thing doesn't seem to be able to do anything right. She has to sense your feelings towards her (or lack of feelings) and she deserves a healthy, happy home. These little dogs are so dependent on their 'people'. She should have the chance to be in a household where she is welcome and cherished. 

I'd rather see her go through adjusting to a new owner than living somewhere she isn't wanted.

And the trash thing is a bit silly, if that's all it took for you to start this thread. She deserves better. It's not 'half' her fault. If it was left out like it sounds, it's the humans fault. She was just being a dog. 

I know this may sound harsh, but you can't replace a dog with another dog. No two are the same. It sounds like she never stood a chance.


----------



## Sissy2010 (Nov 28, 2010)

this was just a vent. I love my dog soo much. 
I just had a long week. A long frustrating week and really bad day to say the least when I wrote this post. 

She won't be going anywhere. I just had 2 vent.
I do cherish her i really do. I just am really confused with life @ the moment. I feel like I'm mad @ the whole world but I smile a bit when I see her running down to greet me today @ the door just made me smile. I could never throw her out or re-home her.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Sissy2010 said:


> this was just a vent. I love my dog soo much.
> I just had a long week. A long frustrating week and really bad day to say the least when I wrote this post.
> 
> She won't be going anywhere. I just had 2 vent.
> I do cherish her i really do. I just am really confused with life @ the moment. I feel like I'm mad @ the whole world but I smile a bit when I see her running down to greet me today @ the door just made me smile. I could never throw her out or re-home her.


I didnt think you would. Hang in there! :daisy:


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Hang in there, we've all had weeks or months like that. Vent all you want.


----------

